# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Συνδεσμολογία καλωδίων σε αυτοματο ματι κουζίνας

## kpehli

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος ποια είναι η συνδεσμολογία των 3 καλωδίων από το  αυτόματ μάτι της ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας προς το διακόπτη. Πρόκειται για παλιά κουζίνα Πίτσος στην οποία άλλξα το αυτόματι μάτι. Ο διακόπτης είναι παλαιού τύπου

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δες σελίδα 4 (και αν συμφωνεί στην εστία που έχεις + διακόπτη) τότε πήγαινε και στην σελίδα 19
http://www.batis.hr/gev/pdf/universa...versal_gev.pdf

----------

lepouras (27-10-14)

----------


## kpehli

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια, από ότι είδα ταιριάζει το μάτι και μάλλον και ο διακόπτης, οπότε  ελπίζω να καταλάβω το σχέδιο συνδεσμολογίας

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια, από ότι είδα ταιριάζει το μάτι και μάλλον και ο διακόπτης, οπότε  ελπίζω να καταλάβω το σχέδιο συνδεσμολογίας


Πρέπει να βρεις στην σελίδα 19 με ποιο από τα 8 σχέδια ταιριάζει (τα χαρακτηριστικά που αναφέρει επάνω ο διακόπτης π.χ. P1 & P2 (που είναι η σύνδεση φάσης & ουδέτερου) - S1 & S2 (που είναι η σύνδεση προς λυχνία ένδειξης λειτουργίας) κτλ) 

Μπορεί να μην κάνει και κανένα .
Τα σχέδια 1-2-4 & 8 αναφέρονται σε εστία με 1 αντίσταση (τα διακεκομμένα τετράγωνα στα σχέδια είναι η περιοχή-ες του διακόπτη) και τα κανονικά τετράγωνα είναι οι αντιστάσεις της εστίας . (η εστία με 3 καλώδια σημαίνει ότι το ένα από τα 3 καλώδια είναι ο ουδέτερος Ν και τα άλλα 2 είναι η "διαλογή" της έντασης της εστίας σε εξάρτηση με τον διακόπτη)

Επομένως επειδή η δική σου εστία έχει 3 επαφές (όπως ανέφερες) τα σχέδια που σε ενδιαφέρουν είναι τα 5-6-7 (όπου έχουν 2 αντιστάσεις ) και επομένως προκύπτουν τα 3 καλώδια . (τα άλλα σχέδια που έχουν 1 αντίσταση δέχονται ως φαίνονται 2 καλώδια οπότε δεν μας αφορούν)

Ποιο σχέδιο ταιριάζει τελικά? (μπορεί να μην ταιριάζει και κανένα). Επίσης από τα 3 καλώδια της εστίας σου. πρέπει να βρεθεί το ένα καλώδιο που θεωρείται ουδέτερος (τα άλλα 2 καλώδια είναι η "διαλογή" φάσεων/ισχύος) (θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις μέτρηση Ωμ σε 1ο καλώδιο με 2ο = (τόσα ωμ) ... το 1ο καλώδιο με το 3ο = (τόσα ωμ) ... και το 2ο καλώδιο με το 3ο καλώδιο = (τόσα ωμ) (για να βρεθεί ποιο καλώδιο είναι πιθανότατα ο ουδέτερος) από εκεί και πέρα πρέπει να βρεθεί στα άλλα 2 καλώδια (διανομής φάσεων η σωστή σειρά τους σε εξάρτηση με τα ωμ και την επιλογή από τον διακόπτη τους ). Αρκετά δύσκολη υπόθεση

----------

